# Trek Mountain Track 220 24"



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is a bike I spotted: http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/804018645.html

1) Is this what appears to be a steel frame as light as the aluminum frames?
2) Should I consider front suspension bike for trail riding instead? Is the suspension worth the extra weight?
3) Is it a good price?

Thanks!

Update: Never mind. It was heavy, 28lb, bigger than 24" bikes in stores. Unfortunately bikes in stores are sold with front a suspension which I don't believe is the best for 24" bikes for kids due to additional weight and effect of such low cost suspension is questionable IMO.


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

ozvena said:


> Update: Never mind. It was heavy, 28lb, bigger than 24" bikes in stores. Unfortunately bikes in stores are sold with front a suspension which I don't believe is the best for 24" bikes for kids due to additional weight and effect of such low cost suspension is questionable IMO.


Not all kids bikes with front suspension are heavy. There are some fantastic kids bikes if you shop for them Marin, Scott, Giant, etc.. There are others.

My 9 year old son's Marin Bayview Trail is much lighter than most of the other 24" wheeled bikes that his friends own. And while the InSync Grind fork isn't a white bros or lefty, my son only weighs 50 lbs. The fork is perfect for him.

My 11 year old has 2 bikes. One rigid (Cannondale M800) and one with a front suspension (specialized rock hopper sport). He likes the rigid bike for paved and smooth paths. He definitely prefers the suspension fork on rocky/rooty trails even though that fork would be crappy for someone my size.

I don't know what your budget is, but I would encourage you to look at some more models. The Trek kids bike does seem heavy / clunky, as does the GF model (both owned by neighborhood kids).


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

I got my daughter a new bike:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4815190&postcount=5

It came with no chainring protector or whatever it is called to protect child's legs from the sharp chain ring.

I need to call LBS to find out if it was suppose to be there...

Update: Just called them and I was told it doesn't come with one.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

To my knowledge (worked on a Trek shop) that bike doesn't come with a chain cover.

What you can do is install a bashguard.


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

They make one for kid's size crank? I need to do some searching....


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

ozvena said:


> They make one for kid's size crank? I need to do some searching....


Think that the rings on that bike can be removed but not 100% sure, verify before doing any spending.


----------

